# Fish designated for the - - - - - ?



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

What fish do you have a specific cooking method for ?
Examples would be:
*Fried
Broiled
Smoked
Grilled*


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I like fried snapper strips, hush puppies, cheese grits & fries. (when I have time to prepare it)


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Pomps dipped in milk and cornmeal.............deep fried..................YUM YUM.............I like most anything going with them. Especially good mayo slaw and potatoes in most any form.....


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

I generally fry panfish... smoke or grill the darker or oilier fish - king mackerel, wahoo, large blues, tuna... and broil rockfish and drum. I prefer fish to have minimum preparation as possible.

When I fry I can go with or without an egg batter, but for smaller panfish a simple milk/cornmeal and seasonings batter works best for me.


----------



## redeye33 (Jun 3, 2021)

Since I fish freshwater mostly I love blackened Walleye. Dip in melted butter, coat with paprika, garlic powder, onion powder, black pepper and old bay seasoning. Pan fried. salt to taste


----------



## redeye33 (Jun 3, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I like fried snapper strips, hush puppies, cheese grits & fries. (when I have time to prepare it)
> View attachment 69695


Looks awesome!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

this is another one with the cheese grits:
















*Broiled Snapper in the Oven*


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I like striped bass baked whole. I like bluefish smoked. I like Northern Snakehead fried, prepared the way I do catfish.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Love wahoo encrusted in pecans or pistashios (sp) and pan seared in butter. Smoked some wahoo once and it cot dry and tough before it took on smoke. Love smoked blues and king mackerel. Tuna is great grilled or seared or raw. Mahi can go a million ways. Blow toads sauted in butter. Salmon pan seared on a bed of steamed spinach. Pan fish dusted with house autrey and fried


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

John Smith_inFL said:


> What fish do you have a specific cooking method for ?
> Examples would be:
> *Fried
> Broiled
> ...


Those snapper strips look mighty delicious! For me, it depends on the type of fish. If I’m cooking striper/trout/drum fillets I will bake/broil with garlic, salt, pepper, lemon, and then after done I’ll use the juices and dijon mustard to make a dijon sauce.

Then again, fish tacos with homemade salsa verde. Can’t beat it!! 😜


----------

